# sanding scores in Behr oil based enamal



## EvanB (Oct 10, 2019)

I'm having lost of issues using Behr oil based Enamal. I applied the paint on some closet doors and didn't realize that the paint hadn't fully cured before moving them. After moving the doors i discorded my fingerprints all over. I sanded down the doors with 100 Grit followed by 180 grit. I resprayed yesterday and inspected the doors today and found a bunch of sanding scores in the finish. any recommendations?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Stop using Behr is the only thing I can come up with.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

EvanB said:


> I'm having lost of issues using Behr oil based Enamal. I applied the paint on some closet doors and didn't realize that the paint hadn't fully cured before moving them. After moving the doors i discorded my fingerprints all over. I sanded down the doors with 100 Grit followed by 180 grit. I resprayed yesterday and inspected the doors today and found a bunch of sanding scores in the finish. any recommendations?



Oil enamels are made of very finely ground particles. 100-180 grit is going to show sand marks. Also don't skip too many intermediate grits. 100-120-150-180.



At this point I would try wet sand with some 220 grit, working in a small area at a time then wiping the slurry.


----------



## EvanB (Oct 10, 2019)

I have way to may doors to wet sand by hand. Do you think the following will work to remove the scratches? 80, 120, 180, 220, 320.


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

Might be able to get them out w/3M 7447 maroon pads. They work pretty well with soft uncured oils and shouldn’t leave a scratch profile that will show through another coat. The aluminum oxide cuts pretty fast too. Guessing the 7447 pad is the equivalent to 220 -280 sandpaper.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

180 is much too coarse for a between coat sanding grit. Really, too coarse for after primer, before first coat of finish as well. I like 240 after primer, and 320 for between finish coats.


----------



## joey1337 (Oct 11, 2019)

Theoriginalpacman said:


> Stop using Behr is the only thing I can come up with.


lol … he's not wrong


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

It covered didn't it? You want it to cure hard too? Asking a little to much from a box store paint aren't you?


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

That would have happened with most paints, not just behr. It it were me, I would have STARTED with 320 wet to get rid of fingerprints. Seriously, 100 grit??


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

80 grit is going to shred it. 220 then 320. Why are you using oil based on interior doors anyhow? I didn't even know behr made oil based paint anymore..Theres so many good acrylic options for a closet door..


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

Use 400 grit between coats of paint or the 3M super fine pads. (ooo)

I had the same issue when sanding Advance WB Alkyd (the first time I used it) between coats. The scratches show through the finish coat. Now I don't sand between coats when using that product. 

If you have to sand try "wet sanding" with 240 grit. If that doesn't work use 180. Keep the sandpaper & surface wet at all times. I use a sponge type sandpaper holder that uses hook & loop sandpaper. I dump into water to soak it and then use a spray bottle to keep the surface wet. Works extremely well.

Otherwise, you'll have to start over and dry sand entire surface with 100 grit and then 220.


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

EvanB said:


> I'm having lost of issues using Behr oil based Enamal. I applied the paint on some closet doors and didn't realize that the paint hadn't fully cured before moving them. After moving the doors i discorded my fingerprints all over. I sanded down the doors with 100 Grit followed by 180 grit. I resprayed yesterday and inspected the doors today and found a bunch of sanding scores in the finish. any recommendations?


Couple things come to mind:

1) Behr isn't the best quality OB Enamel (Rust-Oleum woulda been better than Behr) but that can work to your advantage when finish sanding since it's not going to be quite as brittle as a higher solid version.

2) Always WET sand OB enamels & use a FINE grit (220+) paper + sanding block to achieve a consistent scratch pattern. Its brittle when cured (compared to a latex which remain flexible) so it's less forgiving of marks. 

I'm guessing you didn't de nib after prime or subsequent quotes & are only trying to remove finger print marks? If so then try picking up an automobile sand paper pack at a shop like auto zone...it will have a good mix of papers with fine grit finish. Use water + a dash of dish soap OR a polishing compound and oil. 

Be sure to stop, clean the paper, and re-apply soap solution whenever your paper starts to have resistance/pull. The water will cause it suction to the finish so don't use a lot of pressure...just keep it moving & avoid the edges till last.


----------



## EvanB (Oct 10, 2019)

I went and got a 24in belt sander with mirka abranet belts and took off the finish. sanded with 120 and 180, primed them and sanded with 220 and primed again then sprayed with the behr. I had to use the behr paint because most of the house was already painted with that paint and need to keep everything the same. its been a job form hell.


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

EvanB said:


> I went and got a 24in belt sander with mirka abranet belts and took off the finish. sanded with 120 and 180, primed them and sanded with 220 and primed again then sprayed with the behr. I had to use the behr paint because most of the house was already painted with that paint and need to keep everything the same. its been a job form hell.




How did it all turn out? We’ve all been there...sometimes a job just won’t go right no matter how hard u try :/


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Behr. Enough said.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Theoriginalpacman said:


> Behr. Enough said.


dude you really have some kind of hate for behr don't you?:devil3:


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Wait a minute..Would the real Pacman please stand up, please stand up..



PACman said:


> dude you really have some kind of hate for behr don't you?:devil3:


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

On another note. You do know that Your local paint shop can match any behr colour in a different product. In the future you may consider talking your client into using water based options.. Alot of times just a high build primer like Stix or 123 can fill in your sanding marks as apposed to completely stripping.. Anyhow, hope it worked out for you..


----------

